# Start the New Year by Helping State Parks and Recreation Areas



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Join in the effort to protect critical dune, prairie and forest habitats. The Department of Natural Resources has announced the schedule of volunteer stewardship activities for the month of January as part of the new Volunteer Steward Program in southwestern Michigan state parks and recreation areas. Volunteering for these workdays is a great way to "GO-Get Outdoors" in state parks, breathe some fresh air, have fun and get a bit of exercise while enjoying beautiful scenery and landscapes.

More...


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I've ben looking to do something lik this for awhile now just never knew the places and times.


----------

